# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lập trình >  C# code cho combobox trong winform để lấy dữ liệu từ bảng khác.

## doremon29

chào các bạn!
mình có đang tạo 1 winform nhập thông tin cho bảng dshocvien trong đó có trường manganh được truy vấn lấy từ bảng dmnganh. mình tạo ra 1 combobox và code nó như sau.
private void manganhcombobox_selectedindexchanged(object sender, eventargs e)
{
ketnoi();
string str ="select dmnganh.manganh"+" from dslop inner join dmnganh on dmnganh.manganh=dslop.manganh";
sqlcom = new sqlcommand();
if (makhoahoccombobox.selectedindex != 0)
{
str += "where [email protected]";
sqlcom.parameters.add("@manganh", sqldbtype.nvarchar, 5).value = convert.tostring(makhoahoccombobox.selecteditem);

}
sqlcom.commandtype = commandtype.text;
sqlcom.commandtext = str;
sqldatareader sqlreader = sqlcom.executereader();
if (sqlreader.hasrows)
{
while (sqlreader.read())
{
if (!sqlreader.isdbnull(0))
manganhcombobox.items.add(sqlreader.getstring(1));

}
}
sqlreader.close();
sqlcom.dispose();
}
nhưng khi chạy form thì mình ko thấy list các manganh hiện ra. mình phải làm sao để nó hiện ra các bạn hi. mình mới tìm hiểu về lập trình winform mà ông thầy lại bắt mình dùng visual 2010 nên mình ko bít thao tác sao cả.híc.
mong các bạn chỉ giáo giùm.
củm ơn nhìu trước hi!

----------

